# Lightbulbs



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

For Fuck Sake - I can't believe how anal-retentive some people are.

It's a light bulb
It's a lightbulb
It's a light-bulb
It's a lamp

Fucking wankers!

 

You know I think that thread may be coming true


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Candles would be easier.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

it's definitely a lamp Â 

Justin


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> it's definitely a lamp
> 
> Justin


isn't


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

is


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

John - I think u need a drink laddie....... time for another Anti-Sober Event thread


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> John - I think u need a drink laddie....... time for another Anti-Sober Event thread


Guess you didn't see...........

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 084;start=


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What a topic ;D. You lot have got too much time on your hands :


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> is


isn't


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Its a lamp, bulbs are something you plant in the ground


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

A Lamp is the device which holds a bulb. i.e Desk lamp in which goes a 40watt bulb


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> A Lamp is the device which holds a bulb. i.e Desk lamp in which goes a 40watt bulb


So if the lamp is the one holding the bulb then why are we asking how many people does it take to change said bulb when the lamp has clearly taken the lead on this one?


----------



## sno (Jul 2, 2003)

so when does a bulb becoming a Light Emitting Diode ???

Or is my fliklite a lamp ???


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> so when does a bulb becoming a Light Emitting Diode


Are they fitted in my lamp ?...And will no one tell me how to post image's ? ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Actually Martin, just as the the lamp is colloquially known as the "bulb", the lamp holder is the correct name for what is colloquially known as lamp.

: ;D



> A Lamp is the device which holds a bulb. i.e Desk lamp in which goes a 40watt bulb


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

[smiley=bulb2.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> [smiley=bulb2.gif]


David you have an idea?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

[smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif]


Blimy - another one - on form tonight?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

[smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif]


is this the posting equivalent of chicken?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

[smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif]


Aaaargh - * twitches wheel and carears off road to the left* David wins


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

[smiley=speechless.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

LED :


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

led where?


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Actually mark, the lampholder is part of the lamp into which you screw the bulb (or push and twist if it is a bayonet fitting)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

See, how many times can you make the same mistake Martin!  ;D

the "lamp" is the .... oh forget it : ;D



> Actually mark, the lampholder is part of the lamp into which you screw the bulb (or push and twist if it is a bayonet fitting) Â


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> led where?


All over Waks car...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> led where?


astray


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> astray


there's one in the ash tray Â :


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

can't remember mark! :-/


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> can't remember mark! Â :-/


Glad I don't have a mark on my ash tray


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

...got a Brian in mine...


----------

